# Industry Input: severed finger keychain



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Awesome! Too bad management at the hospital I work at would seriously frown on displaying something like this on my keychain. That would make an awesome keychain for somebody who owns a hearse!


----------



## badmonkey (Sep 14, 2011)

Those are very cool! I'd definitely consider snatching one!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

I'd buy one.  It's awesome looking... and it would totally creep out my friends/co-workers.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 13, 2008)

great. very cool


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

haha that's awesome! I think I'd keep it like that... not too gory... still morbid. Great!


----------



## zombiesrule (Dec 6, 2010)

That looks really realistic.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Love it! I'd def. buy one. The key chain looks awesome!!


----------



## Corn Stalker (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey that's really good! I'd buy one too! How about a big toe?! And if given a deal on a larger order would be interested in selling them at my haunt. Make sure to let us all know if you proceed!


----------



## Corn Stalker (Nov 15, 2009)

Just an after thought.....I don't usually even check the craft listing - maybe you would get even more feedback listing this in the prop section.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 28, 2011)

Put me down for 1 as well....

Awesome!


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

I loved this! People like us would buy that's for sure.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Those would be so cool! LOL @Cornstalker, I was thinking a big toe would be neat too!


----------

